# DIY Proténein skimmer?



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

*DIY Protéine skimmer?*

Well hey, my friend has spoted out thin layers ob his water surface. I presume that this's proteine (?)
Well is there any protein skimmer for freshwater? And anyone though of a DIY one?
Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Only really, really big protien skimmers will work in freshwater, and they won't work all that well. His better bet is to build a surface overflow box instead, which works by drawing water off of the surface. It's just a little box which hangs on the side and sits just barely under the surface, thereby causing the surface water to fall down into it. At the bottom of that box is the siphon hose leading to the filter.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Or you can get a surface skimmer attachment, for canisters (fluval, but I'm sure they can be custom fit on others) and powerfilters (aquaclear, again, I'm sure they can be custom fit on others).


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I get this occasionally on my FW tank. What works for me, since its not being produced at any substantial rate, is to dip the surface water out with a cup. And then when im doing a water change, I do it with a plain small air tube, I draw water and air at the same time by keeping the tube on the surface. For me it seems to take care of my problems


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re*

Thanks for the information


----------

